# 9 years ago. Lol



## wchamp06 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Ren: I have found (for me,and I think also for Boyd) that the center is not what it looks like by eyeballing. I have to set my arrow inside of eyeball center quite a bit.
I get the best arrow flight doing this. Also my plunger is set moderately soft. Gerald


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

You could use a bolt in the second button hole (if there is one) to fix the rest on the riser. Then secure your plunger with the nut on the inside of the side window. This will gain you a little length.
Blacky


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

wchamp06 said:


> Hi Ren: I have found (for me,and I think also for Boyd) that the center is not what it looks like by eyeballing. I have to set my arrow inside of eyeball center quite a bit.
> I get the best arrow flight doing this. Also my plunger is set moderately soft. Gerald


EXACTY. Well said Gerald.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Just glue a button off the collar of your shirt and get on with it
Gary


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Comparing where the plunger reaches to where my other rest with sidearm prong was it is short of center by over a half an inch. The arrow is a full shaft (2712) inside my 12" stab this way, I haven't shot it, but it sure seems way far inside center. Only thing I can think is to d a little machine work on the rest to allow the plunger to get all the way to the riser and the nut would then secure the rest. 

Blacky, there is only one hole in the riser.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

a 1/2 inch short but it worked with your other rest !! my curiosity is aroused . i gotta believe everyone is over looking something . the only difference i can visualize is the difference in thickness of mounting plate and i can't see that being 1/2'' [ maybe i'm missing something here] . remember : the obvious is not always readily apparent .


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Big,
No it didn't work with the other rest, my other rest had a prong instead of using a plunger. I just want the adjustability of a plunger and can't seem to get it to be at the same center shot as what the bow had using the rest with a prong for side pressure.


----------



## ArchFinger (Apr 30, 2021)

rsarns said:


> Trying to switch to a plunger on my Vantage Pro and using a AAE Freeflyte rest. I bought the X-Long Beiter plunger but it does not come close to being long enough to set center shot. It is short by the distance of the thickness of the rest that it goes thru. Any ideas?


Had the same issue, it was the riser width. All other risers were fine, but this one particular was about 1/4 in too thick to mount a wrap around rest with it.


----------



## DanZ (Feb 17, 2009)

I cant believe nobody has poked fun at the title for this thread yet 

If you have or know someone with a lathe, you might be able to make a longer "button" for the Beiter plunger out of UHMW plastic. The actual plunger/button that rides in the barrel is a simple design and it would not be difficult to make one that extended past the standard length 1/4 or even 1/2 inch.


----------



## ArchFinger (Apr 30, 2021)

DanZ said:


> I cant believe nobody has poked fun at the title for this thread yet
> 
> If you have or know someone with a lathe, you might be able to make a longer "button" for the Beiter plunger out of UHMW plastic. The actual plunger/button that rides in the barrel is a simple design and it would not be difficult to make one that extended past the standard length 1/4 or even 1/2 inch.


Hahaha we all thought it!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

You all know this is a 9 year old thread?


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_I shoot (2) thick Hoyt compound risers with a long Beiter plunger. They come in (4) lengths._
_Make sure you have the longest.....The longest is 31.5 - 34.5 mm._

_Then make sure you have the short __Beiter plunger nut of 7mm ($10.99 (4) colors)_

_The Beiter Plunger comes with a 11mm nut that is too long for thick risers._
_After getting the short nut I had plenty of plunger length to adjust!!
(thread size 5/16" standard)

AND I also use the AAE Free Flyte Elite Rest with my thick riser and plunger. _
_No probs!!! I can get you part numbers (Lancaster) if you need them. _😁
*Yes I know this thread is 9 years old...NOW!! 😜*
_(for future reference)_


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

This was cured 9 years ago


----------

